# Alienware Alpha



## svp9 (5. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

spielen am PC war für mich schon länger kein Thema mehr. Zwischendurch habe ich auf einer PS4 gespielt, allerdings gehört für mich zum Zocken eine Maus + Tastatur. 
Habe jetzt den Alienware Alpha entdeckt und wollte eure Meinung dazu wissen.  Würde nämlich gerne mal wieder paar Stunden beim zocken verbringen.

Folgende Konfiguration hat es mir angetan: Alienware ALPHA Gaming PC Intel Core i5-4590T 8GB RAM, 2TB HDD, NVIDIA GeForce GTX ASM100 2GB DDR5, Win8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Werde ich damit alle aktuellen Spiele, sowie die kommenden Spiele problemlos zocken können? 
Höchste Auflösung ist für mich überhaupt nicht wichtig, sollte halt nur alles ordentlich aussehen und flüssig spielbar sein.
Gibt es bessere Alternativen in dieser Größe, oder würdet ihr auf die kommenden Steam Machines warten? 

Habe aktuell noch folgenden PC (siehe Anhang). Mich würde eine kurze Meinung interessieren ob ihr die Teile eineln verkaufen würdet oder meint ihr ich bekomme bei eBay (?) das Gerät zusammengebaut los (keine Windows Lizenz)? Gibt es dafür einen Markt, würde nämlich damit gerne einen Teil des Alphas finanzieren. Festplatte und Mainboard sind natürlich auch verbaut, habe da gerade nur keine Daten zur Hand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank schonmal! 

Gruß

Edit: War etwas unglücklich formuliert. Mir ist die Größe bzw. Mobilität sehr wichtig, das ist auch der Grund dafür warum ich umsteigen möchte. Von der Leistung her hat mein bisheriger PC mehr als ausgereicht. Wow, super wie schnell einem hier geholfen wird!


----------



## Icephoen1x (5. August 2015)

Der prozessor bei dem alienware ist schwächer als dein aktueller, zumal sich dein aktueller gut übertakten lässt. Wenn du nicht überall ultra settings brauchst reicht vor allem für full hd die gtx580 vollkommen aus. Ich spiele selbst mit der gtx570 auf 1440p auf mittleren einstellungen und bin zufrieden. Meiner meinung nach lohnt ein wechsel also nicht weil du kaum mehrleistung haben wirst und das für 700€. Wenn dann bei deinem aktuellen die graka tauschen da hast du deutlich mehr leistung für weniger geld.


----------



## svp9 (5. August 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, Icephoen1x. Ich hätte in meiner Beschreibung dazuschreiben sollen, dass ich gerne einen sehr kleinen PC möchte. Die Größe ist der Hauptgrund warum ich meinen aktuellen PC loswerden möchte. Ich wechsel oft zwischen zwei Standorten, deshalb wäre mir die Mobilität sehr wichtig. 

Von der Leistung her gesehen würde mir mein aktueller PC locker ausreichen.


----------



## ColorMe (5. August 2015)

Warum steckst du das Geld nicht einfach in eine neue Grafikkarte und fertig?

EDIT: Oh da war ich wohl etwas zu langsam.


----------



## ludscha (5. August 2015)

> Die Größe ist der Hauptgrund warum ich meinen aktuellen PC loswerden  möchte. Ich wechsel oft zwischen zwei Standorten, deshalb wäre mir die  Mobilität sehr wichtig.



Man kann es auch in ein kleineres Case verpacken, den 2500K  etc.

MFG


----------



## flotus1 (5. August 2015)

Wenn Größe und Mobilität sehr wichtig sind gibt es auch Gaming-taugliche Notebooks. Die werden oft von Leuten gekauft die mit einem PC besser bedient wären, da wäre es doch schade wenn ausgerechnet jemand wie du der wirklich ein kleines und mobiles System will woanders zugreift.


----------



## Alex555 (5. August 2015)

svp9 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> spielen am PC war für mich schon länger kein Thema mehr. Zwischendurch habe ich auf einer PS4 gespielt, allerdings gehört für mich zum Zocken eine Maus + Tastatur.
> Habe jetzt den Alienware Alpha entdeckt und wollte eure Meinung dazu wissen.  Würde nämlich gerne mal wieder paar Stunden beim zocken verbringen.
> ...



Die Alpha ist an sich ein kluges Konzept: Mini Pc, den man mit Tastatur und Maus aber auch nur mit Controller bedienen kann. Man hat dank Windows 8 auch vollen Zugriff auf Spiele, die andere Dienste (z.B. Origin) nutzen. Jedoch ist aus meiner Sicht die Grafikkarte hier das Problem: 
Die ASM 100 genannte GPU ist nahezu identisch mit einer GTX 860M. Zudem meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass man auf der Alpha KEINE NORMALEN NVIDIA Treiber nutzen kann - sondern auf die Dell Treiber angewiesen ist. 
Eine 860M ist eine "ordentliche" Grafikkarte - aber von High End meilenweit entfernt. Die 860M ist in etwa auf Niveau einer 750TI. 
Um die Alpha richtig interessant zu machen, müsste aus meiner Sicht mindestens eine 970M verbaut sein. 
Wie wäre es mit einem selbst zusammengeschraubten Mini ITX PC?


----------



## crys_ (9. August 2015)

Bau dein aktuelles System doch in ein Node 202! ITX Board in der Buch schießen, neue Grafikkarte z.B. 380/960/970 (letztere von mit nur ungern empfohlen), dazu ne schicke SSD und du hast ne richtig geile Gaming Maschine .

Zum Beispiel (mit neuem Board, das sollte besser ein Z77 aus der Bucht sein):
1 x Samsung SSD 850 EVO  500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-75E500B)
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 960 SuperSC ACX 2.0+, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (04G-P4-3966-KR/04G-P4-3967-KR)
1 x ASRock H61MV-ITX (90-MXGP80-A0UAYZ)
1 x Noctua NH-L9i
1 x Fractal Design Node 202 schwarz, Mini-ITX (FD-CA-NODE-202-BK)
1 x be quiet! SFX Power 2 400W SFX12V 3.3 (BN227)
1x Deine CPU
1x Dein RAM
-------
662€


----------



## Watertouch (9. August 2015)

Ich würde jedoch eher eine R9 380 4GB nehmen, kostet weniger und leistet ein wenig mehr. 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Lite


----------

